# how to make white mortar for brick wall



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Lime will make it lighter, but you should probably use white cement.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

scar's right as usual :thumbup: most masonary supply yards around atl have white cement,,, i like usa block on 41 just up from the big chicken even tho home depot owns it :furious: but at least they kept the same guys :yes: ( so far everyone speaks english yet ),,, they'll also have white sand !

its FAR easier to color white mortar than try to whiten the yellow mortar so prevalent in our area ( e cobb )


----------

